

Darpa plans to develop implantable devices to monitor the nervous system - X-combinator
http://www.factor-tech.com/health-augmentation/10369-darpa-plans-to-develop-implantable-devices-to-monitor-diagnose-and-treat-the-nervous-system/

======
Xoxox
Awesome! totally cool.

